# Orbital sander



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

My old and wore out sander finally died on me. Any suggestions on brand or type? I'm kind of a dewalt guy but I haven't heard much about their orbitals.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> My old and wore out sander finally died on me. Any suggestions on brand or type? I'm kind of a dewalt guy but I haven't heard much about their orbitals.


Get a Festool. The whole set up is quite pricey but they work fantastically and you can have near dustless sanding


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I used to think the Dewalts were superior in the realm of cheap sanders. Doesn't seem like the case so much anymore, the speed of the single speed ones is slower than it used to be. And they don't seem to hold up much better. 
The Ryobi is a little faster, and the replacement Velcro pads for the Dewalts fits them too. 
I still like the Dewalts ok, there low profile orbital is handy sometimes, just not comfortable to hold for long periods.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Get a Festool. The whole set up is quite pricey but they work fantastically and you can have near dustless sanding


I'd love to have a festool setup but we don't do RRP or many new constructions. I looked up the festool orbital and really liked the aggressiveness switch on it. I'll eventually own it, just kind of looking for something decent under a couple hundred for now. Or I could quit being a tighta$$ and just buy it right?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I'd love to have a festool setup but we don't do RRP or many new constructions. I looked up the festool orbital and really liked the aggressiveness switch on it. I'll eventually own it, just kind of looking for something decent under a couple hundred for now. Or I could quit being a tighta$$ and just buy it right?


It's definitely an expense for sure. I do have a regular porter cable one that I got for like 250$ last year. It's more aggressive than the dewalt but not as aggressive as the festool.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

My dewalt finally died, so I got a similar 5" Ridgid from the depot. Most of my tools are ridgid, I like the value to durability factor. It has a dial for 1-10 speed.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a couple of makita's and bosh one - makita's are my favorite as they have lasted the longest and you can use them all day long. The bosh is cool though as it's a variable speed and comes in handy sometimes.

Pat


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Featool hands down.Just buy it and test it (they have a 30 day return policy.( they have that for the obvious reason ) )


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I call bs on the festool, overrated and you have to buy all your chit online. I'll take anyone on with my makita 5010 with 7" dust shroud or my random orbital.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I call bs on the festool, overrated and you have to buy all your chit online. I'll take anyone on with my makita 5010 with 7" dust shroud or my random orbital.
> 
> Pat


Pat

Easy up there big kid. Not true about having to purchase online. 

I will allow you the fantasy of the Makita being better. 

Ehem hack bleck...

You really ought to try one out someday, just once!

:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a few Dewalts and Bosches I can't seem to give away...anyone want??


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Pat
> 
> Easy up there big kid. Not true about having to purchase online.
> 
> ...



Just did a search and the nearest dealer is 5 miles away at a place called Ganahl lumber. I have been there many times and don't remember seeing any sanders there. I will make a note to look next time. Still that is a good 20 - 25 minutes from jobs I'm on, and it would suck if that was the only place to get sanding disks or pads for the thing. 

It just seems every thread here are people busting out the hand cream and taking their festools in the closet with them. I just don't get it.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I understand Pat. You like to tinker with inferior quality products. Hence your foundness for Windows PC's, makita sanders, etc :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Just did a search and the nearest dealer is 5 miles away at a place called Ganahl lumber. I have been there many times and don't remember seeing any sanders there. I will make a note to look next time. Still that is a good 20 - 25 minutes from jobs I'm on, and it would suck if that was the only place to get sanding disks or pads for the thing.
> 
> It just seems every thread here are people busting out the hand cream and taking their festools in the closet with them. I just don't get it.
> 
> Pat


Like I said, you kind of have to try one. And I know, its fun to bash on it, but its a different deal than the other sander/vac nonsense we all grew up on. Its not for everyone, thats for sure. But, it definitely works for a lot of people. 

The abrasive deal is different too. With regular sanders (Bosch, Dewalt, Makita, we have used them all), you are buying little 5 packs at a time, and they don't last for chit. Buy a box of 50 Festool discs at the same per disc cost, and you have about a lifetime supply. 

Again, hard to explain, and not looking for a pissing contest or any of that kind of chit, but there is something to it. Many of the guys here who like Festool are not the kind of guys would waste much time or money on chit that wasn't real deal.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> It just seems every thread here are people busting out the hand cream and taking their festools in the closet with them. I just don't get it.
> 
> Pat
















Bellylaugh!!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Like I said, you kind of have to try one. And I know, its fun to bash on it, but its a different deal than the other sander/vac nonsense we all grew up on. Its not for everyone, thats for sure. But, it definitely works for a lot of people.
> 
> The abrasive deal is different too. With regular sanders (Bosch, Dewalt, Makita, we have used them all), you are buying little 5 packs at a time, and they don't last for chit. Buy a box of 50 Festool discs at the same per disc cost, and you have about a lifetime supply.
> 
> Again, hard to explain, and not looking for a pissing contest or any of that kind of chit, but there is something to it. Many of the guys here who like Festool are not the kind of guys would waste much time or money on chit that wasn't real deal.


Right there


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I understand Pat. You like to tinker with inferior quality products. Hence your foundness for Windows PC's, makita sanders, etc :jester:


Hmm - now I see the link here. Macs and festools. Are not macs 3 times as much as a windows based pc but yet the both do the same thing? Is not the ratio of stuff available for PCs and macs like 10-1 in favor of the pcs? Hmmmmm very interesting here.

Is not the purpose of a random orbital sander to stop spinning as the more pressure is applied to prevent gouging or burn marks? So I'm not sure how aggressive something can really be. The makita's are sweet and there are different quality paper you can get for the thing that will last pretty good. They also come in packs of 25 and 50 and are at every hardware store, paint store and the big box stores. 

If I need something really aggressive then I don't think I can go wrong with my disk sander shown below. The shroud was more then the sander but worth every penny. It's RRP approved. The disks for these things can last hours if not days. The 7" disks on the 5" pad make it sweet for feathering stuff as it's a bit more flexibility. 

Like I said - I would love a contest on sanding some siding and using my setup vs festool stuff and lets see who has the nicest work and gets done quicker. 

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure you will do just fine. Craftsmanship trumps gadgets any day.

In the most honest evaluation along the Apple/Festool lines, both seem to be buying into an ecosystem approach to products. 

I tried the larger disc on a DeWalt angle grinder once. My finger tips still have not forgiven me though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Prediction: 

Within 3 months, Patrick Miller purchases a Planex.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Within 3 months, Patrick Miller purchases a Planex.


Don't know what that so I just googled it and is it a drywall sander? I dunno bud, there is not allot of drywall around here - everything is mostly plaster.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Don't know what that so I just googled it and is it a drywall sander? I dunno bud, there is not allot of drywall around here - everything is mostly plaster.
> 
> Pat


If not a Planex, then definitely a Rotex. 

:jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm with you Pat. 
I'm not above trying a festool but it reminds me of the guys at the fine woodworking stores- gotta have JET brand band saws and table saws or u suck

Honestly, if the wood needs that much attention, I need a carpenter, not a sander.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Pat

I'm gonna be your perfect guinea pig. I own the gv5000 with the same shroud you have, and I just bought the festool RO125. Haven't even had a chance to take it out of the case yet. I have a job coming up next week where I'll get to use them both, and it's not an RRP job so that's a bonus. Of course I got the festool for RRP stuff, which I've also used the makita on. I dig my dts-400 sander coupled with the festool vac. It's pretty sweet to be able to do dust free sanding In a furnished room. 
Of course I've already drunk the kool-aid so I'm not objective anymore.
I've been using my makita with a hook and loop pad and the 3M CRD's. they're great for sanding without gumming up. Last a lot longer than sandpaper. Not cheap of course, but much more productive, and they don't leave swirl marks.

Oh yeah, and this was posted from my apple iPad. Guess its true what they say about apple and festool. Guilty!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> If not a Planex, then definitely a Rotex.
> 
> :jester:





Damon T said:


> Hey Pat
> 
> I'm gonna be your perfect guinea pig. I own the gv5000 with the same shroud you have, and I just bought the festool RO125. Haven't even had a chance to take it out of the case yet. I have a job coming up next week where I'll get to use them both, and it's not an RRP job so that's a bonus. Of course I got the festool for RRP stuff, which I've also used the makita on. I dig my dts-400 sander coupled with the festool vac. It's pretty sweet to be able to do dust free sanding In a furnished room.
> Of course I've already drunk the kool-aid so I'm not objective anymore.
> ...


Sounds great, I look forward to it. If at all possible can you take some photos too?

errr , not sure what I was thinking, all apple guys have great cameras. 

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I'll try to get some video of feather sanding siding with each tool. I was surprised that there is no video available online for the festool RAS115 sanding siding. None. I ought to start a website where you have to pay to view..... Sanding!

Lol


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm. I have a Rotex 125 and RAS 115. I do not have a job requiring them coming up soon, however. Next time I will take some video shots of them in action.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You guys think you are going to influence Pat? You could show him your Festools turning water into wine and he will still like his blowdrier looking back to the future piece of corn Makita. 

:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pat, in your area there are quite a few good dealers in your area that you can pop into and check the sanders out first hand.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You guys think you are going to influence Pat? You could show him your Festools turning water into wine and he will still like his blowdrier looking back to the future piece of corn Makita.
> 
> :jester:


I wish my festool could turn water into wine. Talk about paying for its self.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I wish my festool could turn water into wine. Talk about paying for its self.


I take it you haven't seen the Shirazex?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I take it you haven't seen the Shirazex?


No I missed it when did you review it?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> No I missed it when did you review it?


I didn't.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry guys, I just don't get how a $500 dollar orbital sander pays for itself vs $65.00 dollar ones. All these threads on festools and people jumping on the bandwagon is unreal. For this is one of the reasons why I just purchased a fein vac. Not going to catch me jumping on the wagon. Just how you will never see me with a mac or anything apple. You guys have been hypnotized watching those subliminal festool videos.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a great example.

This bosch sander is just about the same sander as the RO 150. BUT.... HALF THE COST.

Link to product page 

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Does the Bosch or other companies have the same air flow pattern on the pads? Air out from the middle and in from the outer ring?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Sorry guys, I just don't get how a $500 dollar orbital sander pays for itself vs $65.00 dollar ones. All these threads on festools and people jumping on the bandwagon is unreal. For this is one of the reasons why I just purchased a fein vac. Not going to catch me jumping on the wagon. Just how you will never see me with a mac or anything apple. You guys have been hypnotized watching those subliminal festool videos.
> 
> Pat


Pat.
Your sander that you showed is not a 65.00 sander, nor is the one you pictured before this post. So what it comes down to is a Bosch,makita sander that is 2-3 bills as good as a Festool? It may be but from my experience the value is in the dust extraction. When I run the festool without dust extraction it does not seem much better but when combined with the vac it excels. what do you have the makita connected to?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I didn't.


Pity I love wine.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Pat.
> Your sander that you showed is not a 65.00 sander, nor is the one you pictured before this post. So what it comes down to is a Bosch,makita sander that is 2-3 bills as good as a Festool? It may be but from my experience the value is in the dust extraction. When I run the festool without dust extraction it does not seem much better but when combined with the vac it excels. what do you have the makita connected to?


Sean - I'm just trying to say there are allot better options out there then spending hard earn money on over priced stuff. My last post was just a comparison of two sanders - the Bosch and Festool. One is twice as much as the other if not more but both do basically the same thing. However after reading the reviews over at amazon on the Bosch it seems the festools are loosing quality by them being made out of cheap plastic. 

If you have time, try to read the reviews and you should be pretty impressed. Again this sander seems to be just as good and if not built better then the RO 150 but is $300.00 cheaper.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You can check out the reviews here


Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Sean - I'm just trying to say there are allot better options out there then spending hard earn money on over priced stuff. My last post was just a comparison of two sanders - the Bosch and Festool. One is twice as much as the other if not more but both do basically the same thing. However after reading the reviews over at amazon on the Bosch it seems the festools are loosing quality by them being made out of cheap plastic.
> 
> If you have time, try to read the reviews and you should be pretty impressed. Again this sander seems to be just as good and if not built better then the RO 150 but is $300.00 cheaper.
> 
> Pat


I understand your pov I have tested the festool without extraction and it seems not much better than a 250.00 sander but when mixed with the extractor it excels and the value is there. What extractor are you using for the makita set up?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I understand your pov I have tested the festool without extraction and it seems not much better than a 250.00 sander but when mixed with the extractor it excels and the value is there. What extractor are you using for the makita set up?


My Fein turbo 2 is coming tomorrow. :thumbup: Before that I was using just a plane rigid shop vac, rrp stuff I borrowed my buddies dustless vac.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is one of the reviews comparing the two side by side. 



> We were turned onto a "multi-purpose" sander (Festool RO 150 FEQ Dual-Mode 6 inch Rotex Sander) at a local wood working shop -- it had a few things that were annoying, thus we tried the Bosch.
> 
> After using them side by side I have to say the Bosch bested the Festool in every way, and for half the price.
> 
> ...


Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like a good sander Pat. Bosch makes good tools.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Looks like a good sander Pat. Bosch makes good tools.


Yea it seems pretty nice. Before this thread I had no Idea that a Dual function orbital sander existed. Only when I saw the RO 150. That sounded awesome as in the past I would have to first remove the main stuff with the makita disk sander, then go over it with the random orbital to smooth it out. It was a two step process. Sometimes it a 4 step process,after the first 2 steps I would then prime to get that clear picture of what I'm looking at then fix the stuff that stands out with the Random orbital. But the festool is $545 and I'm sure it would pay for it self over time. But it still just seemed expensive. Then I saw the Bosch. So far I'm really impressed by the reviews. Not all of them are good but most of them are. I think this sander will be next on my list and I think it will pay for it self allot faster.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea it seems pretty nice. Before this thread I had no Idea that a Dual function orbital sander existed. Only when I saw the RO 150. That sounded awesome as in the past I would have to first remove the main stuff with the makita disk sander, then go over it with the random orbital to smooth it out. It was a two step process. Sometimes it a 4 step process,after the first 2 steps I would then prime to get that clear picture of what I'm looking at then fix the stuff that stands out with the Random orbital. But the festool is $545 and I'm sure it would pay for it self over time. But it still just seemed expensive. Then I saw the Bosch. So far I'm really impressed by the reviews. Not all of them are good but most of them are. I think this sander will be next on my list and I think it will pay for it self allot faster.
> 
> 
> Pat


Sounds like the bosch is the right fir for you.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn't know anyone besides festool made dual mode sanders like the RO until your post Pat. I would have seriously considered the Bosch if I was aware of it prior. I am going to give my RO125 it's maiden voyage today, with siding sanding on Monday, so will give it a good testing. I like the 30 day policy, even though I'd feel like a dweeb if I returned it. My local store did just get in a RAS115 so I have the option to try that too.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Round one goes to Pat ;-)

Was sanding a deck I had mostly chemically stripped failing latex semi trans off, and was cleaning up misc areas with the sanders, plus smoothing some areas that had gotten pretty rough. 
Started with the RO125 with both 36 and 60 grit. Wasn't very productive, which Scott has warned me about for that app. Switched to the makita 5" disc sander with 7" 36 grit discs. Worked like a charm. Infinitely faster and the added flex of the 7" disc helps. Working around railings, spindles etc it helps to have that extra reach. 
I'm hoping the RO works better for feathering out paint on siding. From what I've read it should. 
I also noticed I tended to be much more careful with the RO since it costs so much more. I know that's something I'll have to get over. It's a tool.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have only seen those Makita's on here. Not in real life. Good to know the comparison.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I didn't have the shroud on this makita. I have the same type Pat posted a picture of, and I use that on another one with 5" 3M CRD's. the shroud is somewhat awkward and does a decent job of dust control, but not perfect. It gets in the way at times.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just an update - went to the lumber store where they sell festool stuff that is about 5 miles from me. They only had one orbital sander there for $182.00. I forgot the model number. They did have boxes and boxes of different grits for them so a huge plus there. They had one vac that was hooked up to a saw as a display. One thing that stood out was they were selling a hose 32 x3.5m for a $150.00 bucks. I'm guessing its 3.5 meters long. I for the life of me can't understand why that is so much. 

So anyway I guess you don't have to get everything online.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

No one will disagree that the stuff is expensive. The more expensive hoses are anti static. The regular ones are still expensive.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Hmm - now I see the link here. Macs and festools. Are not macs 3 times as much as a windows based pc but yet the both do the same thing? Is not the ratio of stuff available for PCs and macs like 10-1 in favor of the pcs? Hmmmmm very interesting here.
> 
> Is not the purpose of a random orbital sander to stop spinning as the more pressure is applied to prevent gouging or burn marks? So I'm not sure how aggressive something can really be. The makita's are sweet and there are different quality paper you can get for the thing that will last pretty good. They also come in packs of 25 and 50 and are at every hardware store, paint store and the big box stores.
> 
> ...


I would take that challenge with a Mirka ceros anyday . but i like your sander though! where did you get the shroud ? I have that sander, it's a beast . Use it most for exterior stuff .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I took some vids today testing the Festool RO125 & Makita gv5000. Once I figure out how to post them I will. Do I need to post to YouTube first?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Do I need to post to YouTube first?


Yes sir .


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I would take that challenge with a Mirka ceros anyday . but i like your sander though! where did you get the shroud ? I have that sander, it's a beast . Use it most for exterior stuff .



Bought it from http://www.paintshaver.com/ecom/product/3/31/ 

Pat


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I've always been intrigued by that Bosch 6", but never tried it.

I have the Festool RO150 E+, the older version, which is smaller and better than the new version (to me). Great dust collection, and I like the hard pad, since it makes for a flat surface. It doesn't like to be dropped, though. Maybe the new one is ok with that. Mostly use the Festool for sanding wood, and the Ridgid for walls (a little heavy, though). The Fein's a bull in a China shop when needed.

Other options:

(1) Ridgid 2610 6" dual-mode orbital (same as Metabo SXE450), German made, and only $120 new (used can be as low as $50). Very quiet and can be pretty aggressive. Soft pad, though. The new one, the 2611, is Chinese-made and not as good. 









(2) Fein MSF 636-1 -- this one's a beast for an orbital. Sometimes useful on exteriors.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yes sir .


Tried to publish and it said could not publish after spending quite a while preparing video on the iPhone. Any YouTube gurus out there?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Tried to publish and it said could not publish after spending quite a while preparing video on the iPhone. Any YouTube gurus out there?


What was the error that youtube was giving you? It might have been in the wrong format or something.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just said couldn't publish.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Just said couldn't publish.


Hmmm - Well if there is anyway you can upload the files somewhere, I'm sure I can get them to work. I'm guessing they are big files so email would be out of the question. How big are they, can you see the size of them?

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Google lets you email files up to 25megs

Just checked, if you are using the new composed feature they will let you send files up to 10gigs using google drive.

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Brief update fwiw. 

So the Makita disc sander was much more productive on rough sawn siding than the Festool as published earlier. May get video uploaded today. However the good news (for me) is I stopped by an older house we will be doing a fair amount of sanding, on smooth clapboard siding, and the Festool ro125 worked really well. No dust and great feathering performance. Also more maneuverable than my Makita with shroud. I'm very relieved and feel good about the RO125. You still have to put down tarps cuz pieces of paint dill fall to the ground, but I had no dust. Sweet! 

I could see using the RAS115 on the rough stuff. We kicked up an insane amount of dust today with those disc sanders. Busted out the leaf blower. Obv not an RRP job!!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

My 5" Milwaukee orbital sander just bit the dust (literally!). It served its purpose for the price I paid. Before that I had a Rigid and that also served me well before it bit the dust. If I did a lot more sanding I would go for one of the more expensive ones, but I don't.

I think that I sanded too much Easy Sand. If I apply Easy Sand correctly, a drywall screen sander with a vac attachment or a sanding sponge with a vac attachment seems to do the trick to smooth it out. What I do like the orbital sander for is scuffing walls to get nubs off and to see where problems are that are too far away when using a sander on a vac pole.

Does anyone here have any positive thoughts about orbital sanders under 100.00? I would be happy to pick up another Milwaukee or Rigid, but if there is something better in the same price range I would like to hear about it.

futtyos


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

futtyos said:


> My 5" Milwaukee orbital sander just bit the dust (literally!). It served its purpose for the price I paid. Before that I had a Rigid and that also served me well before it bit the dust. If I did a lot more sanding I would go for one of the more expensive ones, but I don't.
> 
> I think that I sanded too much Easy Sand. If I apply Easy Sand correctly, a drywall screen sander with a vac attachment or a sanding sponge with a vac attachment seems to do the trick to smooth it out. What I do like the orbital sander for is scuffing walls to get nubs off and to see where problems are that are too far away when using a sander on a vac pole.
> 
> ...


Dewalt usually has the orbital/quarter sheet combos at a pretty good price. Around $100. All I've ever used. Mine usually last for a handful of years depending on how horrible I'm treating them. Pretty much never use the 1/4 sheet sanders so I've got three or four of them in my shed that are almost brand new. Lol.

Pro tip, take off the pad and remove the restrictor disc. Turns them into a super sander! But you do have to be careful once you do that. I wouldn't do it to one I was going to be using on interiors. Just for exterior stuff. It's a very rare day I use an orbital inside though.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*5 inch round orbital sander*



Wildbill7145 said:


> Dewalt usually has the orbital/quarter sheet combos at a pretty good price. Around $100. All I've ever used. Mine usually last for a handful of years depending on how horrible I'm treating them. Pretty much never use the 1/4 sheet sanders so I've got three or four of them in my shed that are almost brand new. Lol.
> 
> Pro tip, take off the pad and remove the restrictor disc. Turns them into a super sander! But you do have to be careful once you do that. I wouldn't do it to one I was going to be using on interiors. Just for exterior stuff. It's a very rare day I use an orbital inside though.


Wildbill, my bad. I meant to say that I had a 5" round orbital sander with 8 holes for vacuum suction. I have a bunch of round sanding pads that would collect mothballs if I got a quarter sheet sander. 

futtyos


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Just buy this one: https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1250DEVS-6-Inch-Random-Sander/dp/B0001408SO

It works fine. They've been working for years.

5" are disposable...I have 2 Milwaukees, but the pad brakes are shot on both. No complaints with them.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Realistically, these 5" sanders are like $100. If you can get them along for a few years, they've paid their dues. If you want a 1/4 sheet, the Bosch has the best paper loading, in my experience.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ParamountPaint said:


> Realistically, these 5" sanders are like $100. If you can get them along for a few years, they've paid their dues. If you want a 1/4 sheet, the Bosch has the best paper loading, in my experience.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree, I have the Bosch quarter sheet sander and liked the paper loading system a lot. It's fast to load, pulls paper tight and holds well.. Also it's pretty smooth and quiet compared to most palm sanders.
> 
> ...


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

A lot of painters around here use the DeWalt orbitals. Tough to beat for the price. I've used one and my only complaint is the amount of vibration. Unless you're willing to spend quite a bit more, you'll deal with vibration issues with just about any sander that's $100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

My Porter Cable is effective, but the collection bag tends to pop off at the worst times.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

Buy your power tools at the local Hardware store....NOT HomeDepot or Lowes. The tools they get are built especially for their stores. The components are cheaper and will NOT last anywhere near as long as a mom&pop hardware store version. Of course the prices reflect the differences but if you want quality, stick with the small guys.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes I have an orbital sander too, and I'm very satisfied, really. On projects that I do, this tool,
does an excellent job. I used this inside of an apartment and it was a mistake I regret making. The
whole room was covered in dust and was hard to breathe. I advise you to wear a mask when you sanding in small areas.
Sanding creates a whole lot of dust – but some models have
features to deal with dust collection. They’ll either be passive or vacuum powered – passive dust
collection usually involves a dust collector bag which you can attach to your regular vacuum’s hose
for removal, whereas vacuum powered collection sucks up the dust as you work. They may also offer
filters and sealed switches, to stop the dust from getting into the mechanism and shortening the life
of the sander. I will definitely put new filters on them when they wear out, and I will tell you the
difference.I took my BO5041 5-Inch makita orbital sander tool from Bob Smith Tools.


----------

